# Multi enclosure build



## HerpAddict (Feb 3, 2013)

So instead of having my enclosures scattered around the house I figure I should build a nice big setup to house everyone nice and neatly. I've attached a picture of a quick drawing of my plans. The main questions I have are- how do I do the joins with melamine? And does anyone have any tips that can help with my build?
Thanks


----------



## dangles (Feb 3, 2013)

IMO build it modular then stack it like your pic. Makes moving enclosure easier. Joining melamine I used liquid nails and screwed it together after pre drilling the holes


----------



## JrFear (Feb 3, 2013)

id swap the 2 tall ones with the long one on the left! so that the tall ones are on the ground, as it will be better support!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 3, 2013)

hey herpadict i have those exact enclosures haha they are great i will post pics for you to se if u like it 
cheers josh


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> hey herpadict i have those exact enclosures haha they are great i will post pics for you to se if u like it
> cheers josh



I would!!!


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah good idea about swapping them. I think I might of stolen the design from you.... Haha. So maybe make left and right separate? Or all separate?


----------



## MrFireStorm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope your not using the dimensions on your drawing......120mm is a tad to small to house anything :lol:....sorry, just being picky.....lol


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 3, 2013)

so this is them they are 2 seperate enclosures wich is probably better so you can move them around the the longer tank is 1.8m and the tall one is 1.2m i can give you the details of the guy who made it ??

- - - Updated - - -

i house my adult snakes in these like my albino darwins, womas, jungles enjoy haha


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah that's the original picture I got the idea from. Could you pm me the details please. Thanks.
I meant 1200mm.........


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 3, 2013)

haha all good i will do it now


----------



## HerpAddict (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. I plan on putting my current reptiles on there-woma, coastal, spotted Mac, and bearded dragon. And leaving room for future bhp, and albino Darwin.


----------



## Charv57 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey man can you pm me that too


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 3, 2013)

sure charv57 
herpadict those enclosures will be fine for all those species


----------



## sharky (Feb 3, 2013)

I always love seeing your enclosures snakefreak! They are awesome


----------



## snakefreak16 (Feb 3, 2013)

haha thanks sharkyy !!


----------

